# NOS Hunt Wilde Lime Green Handlebar Grips



## Two Wheeler (Aug 11, 2022)

NOS grips still in the sealed bag for 3/4 inch handlebars. Payment by check or cash in person in St. Louis.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 24, 2022)

Twenty dollars for both green and red handle bar grips shipped to


----------



## eeapo (Aug 26, 2022)

I withdraw my offer.
Thanks,


----------

